#launchpad-reviews 2010-05-10
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: - || reviewing: - || queue: [danilo] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
* leonardr changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: - || reviewing: - || queue: [danilo, leonardr] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
* leonardr changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: - || reviewing: - || queue: [danilo, leonardr, leonardr] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
* intellectronica changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: intellectronica || reviewing: - || queue: [leonardr, leonardr] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
* intellectronica changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: intellectronica || reviewing: leonardr || queue: [leonardr] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
* intellectronica changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: intellectronica || reviewing: leonardr || queue: [] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<bigjools> intellectronica: ping
<intellectronica> bigjools: yo
* intellectronica changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: intellectronica || reviewing: stevenk || queue: [] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<bigjools> intellectronica: just wondering if you were still reviewing Steve's branch?  I am going to approve it since I am familiar with what's going on, might save you some time :)
<intellectronica> bigjools: great! was just starting on it, and it will be great not to have to go on :)
* intellectronica changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: intellectronica || reviewing: - || queue: [] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<bigjools> intellectronica: yeah  it's a typical Soyuz branch, you don't need that pain
<intellectronica> bigjools: thanks!
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: intellectronica || reviewing: - || queue: [sinzui] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<sinzui> intellectronica, I have a simple branch that I hope you have time to review
<intellectronica> sinzui: just started on a branchlet from deryck but will look at yours as soon as i finish that
<sinzui> thanks
<leonardr> intellectronica, thanks for thos reviews
<intellectronica> leonardr: yer welcome
<intellectronica> sinzui: is it the oopsless-repr branch?
* intellectronica changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: intellectronica || reviewing: sinzui || queue: [] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<sinzui> intellectronica, it is
<intellectronica> cool, on it
<intellectronica> sinzui: is it not the case that encode('ASCII'... will raise an exception if you feed it stuff it can't encode?
<intellectronica> sinzui: or is that taken care of completely by 'backslashreplace'?
<sinzui> intellectronica, yes.
<intellectronica> sinzui: yes, the latter? :)
<sinzui> intellectronica,  'backslashreplace' replaces all the unicode possitions
<intellectronica> cool
<sinzui> We know the field is unicode, so if 'backslashreplace' fails, we have a deeper problem in the app
<intellectronica> sinzui: r=me
<sinzui> thanks
<mars> intellectronica, room for a trivial cleanup branch?  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mars/launchpad/trivial-add-ec2-xxx/+merge/24927
<intellectronica> mars: sure
<mars> thanks
<mars> intellectronica, FYI, then branch was reviewed earlier by Gary, but I made some post-review cleanups that need to be checked over.  The branch is still tiny though.
<intellectronica> mars: cool, on it
* intellectronica changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: intellectronica || reviewing: mars || queue: [] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<intellectronica> mars: r=me
<mars> great, thanks Tom :)
* intellectronica changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: - || reviewing: - || queue: [] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
#launchpad-reviews 2010-05-11
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: - || reviewing: - || queue: [bigjools] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<bigjools> can someone review a small branch please?
<danilos> bigjools, reviewed your branch, just a few minor comments
<bigjools> danilos: great! thanks
<danilos> bigjools, let me know once you address them so I approve it :)
<bigjools> ok will do, I need to get some time outside of a uds session :)
<danilos> bigjools, heh, sure
<mwhudson> abentley, danilos, jtv: any of you want to review https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mwhudson/launchpad/directbranchcommit-calls-branchChanged-bug-578331/+merge/25059 ?
<danilos> mwhudson, I am taking a look
<danilos> mwhudson, does the fact that we can't really commit to a stacked branch have any relevance here? (just mentioning, we do have a work-around in place for that, but I expect us to always have get_stacked_on_url return None because of bug 375013)
<mup> Bug #375013: Cannot commit directly to a stacked branch <commit> <stacking> <Bazaar:Confirmed> <Launchpad Translations:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/375013>
<mwhudson> danilos: it's a bit relevant i guess
<mwhudson> danilos: but i tried to make the change so that it wouldn't break when that bug is fixed
<danilos> mwhudson, of course, no need to hard-code here something that we'll want to fix later, I just wonder if it's important
<danilos> mwhudson, right, sounds good
<mwhudson> danilos: it's important to check the branch, because we could end up with the fact that the branch has been unstacked not being recorded
<danilos> mwhudson, do we do that at all?
<danilos> mwhudson, oh, right, that's the get_stacked_on_url
<mwhudson> danilos: right
<mwhudson> danilos: tangentially, i think it would be marginaly better in your stacking workaround to check if the bzr branch is stacked rather than the database branch
<mwhudson> (although now i think about it a bit more i don't think it would make any practical difference at all)
<danilos> mwhudson, I am not the most knowledgeable person about the code side of things, so we are probably going to do whatever you guys suggest if it really makes sense :)
<abentley> mwhudson, nothing looks obviously wrong, but you have an empty comment.
<mwhudson> abentley: doh
<mwhudson>         # commit() records the committed revision in the database record for
<mwhudson>         # the branch.
<mwhudson> abentley: look ok?
<abentley> mwhudson, yes, but I'm now wondering about the relationship of branchChanged and the scanner.
<mwhudson> abentley: branchChanged creates a scan job if the passed in revision id is different from last_mirrored_id
<abentley> mwhudson, r=me.
<mwhudson> abentley: thanks
<mwhudson> abentley: can you do that in the ui so i can ec2 land it?
<abentley> mwhudson, done.
<mwhudson> abentley: merci
<danilos> mwhudson, I was just going to r=me as well, but one is good enough :) abentley, mwhudson: thanks!
<danilos> mwhudson, can you get this CPed as well, please?
<danilos> mwhudson, or should I ask for that?
<mwhudson> danilos: i think it would be good to test the fix on staging when it gets there
<mwhudson> danilos: does the translations export thingy work on staging?
<danilos> mwhudson, sure, sounds good; I think it does, though I'd have to check with jtv first
<danilos> mwhudson, we can also cowboy it to staging to speed it up a bit :)
<mwhudson> danilos: but in general i am (a) at uds (b) not officially lp any more, so it might be best for you to chase the cp
<mwhudson> yeah, that'd help
<danilos> mwhudson, sure, thanks
<jtv> danilos, mwhudson: check what exactly?
<mwhudson> ec2 is booting
<danilos> jtv, does export to branches work on staging?
<jtv> I think so.
<jtv> Err... yes, it does.
<jtv> But of course most of the time it does nothing because the branches aren't hosted on staging.
<jtv> I think we even had it run much more frequently on staging for that reason.
<danilos> jtv, can we test mwhudson's fix for translations-exporter there?
<jtv> Like once an hour or something.
<mwhudson> right, but you can set it up by pushing a branch?
<jtv> Right.  To staging.
<jtv> It has to be set as the translations branch for a productseries, which must have the exports enabled.
<jtv> And of course the productseries must have at least one template with at least one actual translation.
<jtv> Then I think it's at most an hour's wait.
<danilos> jtv, ok, I'll try doing that
 * jtv chokes back pointless Yoda quote
<danilos> mwhudson, jtv: just to confirm, when we get to CP, this needs to go to loganberry, right?
<jtv> danilos: no, to codehosting.
<danilos> jtv, what machine is that?
<mwhudson> danilos: crowberry
<danilos> mwhudson, ok, thanks
<jtv> (On staging we also have it running on a separate server, so if you want to ask a LOSA for a manual run, be sure to mention it has to run on staging codehosting)
<mwhudson> woo ec2 land detached
<mwhudson> which is good as i'm running out of battery
<jtv> gary_poster: I don't understand your review comment...  Do I need to "bzr add" the new lazr.batchnavigator in the download cache?  The wiki only says to "bzr up" and then "bzr commit" the download cache, which seems pointless.
<gary_poster> jtv, my review comment was trying to say that, if you want to *test* the branch with your new eggs, you can do so without committing to the download-cache via that flag I copied.  However, before you *land* your branch, you definitely need to add before you commit--yes, quite pointless otherwise.
<jtv> gary_poster: ah ok...  I tested by moving my lazr branch inside my lp branch and twiddling the config.
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> ok
<jtv> gary_poster: it's a bit unclear: the steps on the wiki for upgrading a package refer to steps 4—6 of installing a package, which don't really say why they're doing this.
<gary_poster> jtv, link?
<jtv> gary_poster: oh, not the wiki... this is doc/buildout.txt.
<gary_poster> jtv, ah, ok looking
<gary_poster> jtv, yes, could be clearer.  uh...you could make a bug I guess.  I assume steps 5 and 6 are obvious but step 4 is a bit more mysterious?  That step is about getting the package into download-cache/dist.  It does it automatically for you.  Copying it over manually is what I tend to do myself, and is just fine, and is more transparent as to what is going on, so perhaps that would be better to recommend.
<jtv> gary_poster: well... can'
<jtv> t say step 4 was _entirely_ obvious.
<gary_poster> :-)
<jtv> For instance I don't recall seeing any "Picked:" output at all, and wouldn't know a spurious one from a...
<jtv> an...
<jtv> inspurious one.
<gary_poster> :-) If you see "Picked:" at all then it's bad.
<gary_poster> uh
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> so that may be old
<jtv> "You need to see if it means that you have dependencies, some of which may be indirect dependencies."  I'd say it was Greek but I might stand a chance of deciphering some of that.  :)
<gary_poster> jtv: please make a foundations bug identifying the confusing bits!
<jtv> ok
<thumper> any friendly reviewers around?
<jelmer> Happy to review, but still a mentat (under mentat?)
<thumper> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~thumper/launchpad/vcs-imports-permission-review/+merge/25047
<thumper> this one clears out some weird old permissions for vcs-imports
<thumper> and clears the way to have some community members be in the vcs-import team
<thumper> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~thumper/launchpad/fix-factory-ids-in-tests/+merge/25037
<thumper> tech debt clean up
 * jelmer is reviewing
#launchpad-reviews 2010-05-12
<jelmer> thumper: done
 * jelmer -> sleep
<thumper> ta
<jtv> morning henninge!
<jtv> morning danilos
<danilos> jtv, good morning
<wgrant> noodles785: Hi. Can you be convinced to at some point formally UI review https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~wgrant/launchpad/diffs-in-queue/+merge/25135? It's the change we discussed yesterday.
<noodles785> wgrant: sure... since we've already sat and chatted about it :)
* noodles785 changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: - || reviewing: - || queue: [bigjools, noodles] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<noodles785> wgrant: why not include the "diff from .." in your PackageDiffFormatterAPI so that it's included inside the link?
<wgrant> noodles785: Right, I sort of pointed that out yesterday. If you look at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+sourcepub/1107215/+listing-archive-extra, you'll see the other place it is used.
<wgrant> I'm not sure that the 'diff from' is appropriate there, though I don't really care.
 * noodles785 checks.
* jelmer changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: - || reviewing: - || queue: [bigjools, noodles, jelmer] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
* EdwinGrubbs changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: EdwinGrubbs || reviewing: - || queue: [bigjools, noodles, jelmer] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<EdwinGrubbs> sinzui, can you review https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~edwin-grubbs/launchpad/bug-562486-pending-gpg-keys/+merge/25154
<sinzui> yes
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: EdwinGrubbs || reviewing: - || queue: [bigjools, noodles, jelmer, sinzui] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: EdwinGrubbs || reviewing: - || queue: [bigjools, noodles, jelmer, sinzui, sinzui] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<gary_poster> rockstar: would you be willing to do a rubber stamp review of a change you already approved for bac?  You approved for production-devel before; now we need it for devel.  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/loggerheadlogout/+merge/25108
<rockstar> gary_poster, rs=me
<gary_poster> thanks rockstar
<rockstar> gary_poster, no problem.
<EdwinGrubbs> bigjools, which branch did you want to have reviewed?
<bigjools> EdwinGrubbs: I should not be in the queue, danilos forgot to remove me when he removed my branch yesterday :)
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: EdwinGrubbs || reviewing: - || queue: [noodles, jelmer, sinzui, sinzui] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<bigjools> s/removed/reviewed/
<bigjools> meh
<danilos> bigjools, yeah, push the blame onto me for helping you :P
<bigjools> lol
<bigjools> danilos: you're an awesome guy
<noodles785> Hi EdwinGrubbs, will you get a chance to review my branch? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~michael.nelson/launchpad/567922-binarypackagebuild-new-table-4/+merge/25138
<noodles785> I won't be around much longer though, so if email is an option?
<EdwinGrubbs> noodles785, I'll start on it now
<danilos> jtv, r=me, but I don't think you really need another approval from Bjorn for a single-line change
<jtv> danilos: come to think of it, it's a single-line test change innit
<jtv> danilos: should I land the same on devel btw?
<danilos> jtv, sure
<EdwinGrubbs> noodles785, I get some conflicts when I merge your branch into the latest db-devel.
<noodles785> EdwinGrubbs: please see the note on the MP regarding the conflicts. If you want to run the tests, you can branch it directly... is that OK?
<noodles785> If not it's no problem, it can wait a few days until I can pump through an up-to-date db-devel and resolve the conflicts.
<EdwinGrubbs> noodles785, that's fine, I was just letting you know.
<EdwinGrubbs> noodles785, r=me
<EdwinGrubbs> sinzui, which branch would you like me to review first?
* EdwinGrubbs changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: EdwinGrubbs || reviewing: sinzui || queue: [sinzui] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<sinzui> EdwinGrubbs, the css fix will make jtv and mars happy
<EdwinGrubbs> sinzui, r=me
<sinzui> thanks
<EdwinGrubbs> sinzui, registry/browser/tests/project-add-views.txt has an error.
<sinzui> oh?
 * sinzui is running test
<sinzui> yes, it has an error
 * sinzui rewrites test for happy from/to addressees and see if that is the real issue
<sinzui> ah...two emails
<sinzui> EdwinGrubbs, I can update the test to show the two emails, but I think it is duplicating the unittest. The doc test says it is verifying the license info rule, and that was verified a few lines above
<sinzui> EdwinGrubbs, This is the diff to include the email to the user and fix the addressee in the email to me: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/432348/
<rockstar> EdwinGrubbs, can I jump on your queue?
<rockstar> EdwinGrubbs, I need to go run some lunch errands, but when you have the bandwidth, here's my proposal: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rockstar/launchpad/enable-edge-recipe-builds/+merge/25175
<rockstar> (I'm figuring you're at lunch)
* EdwinGrubbs changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: EdwinGrubbs || reviewing: sinzui || queue: [sinzui, rockstar] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<EdwinGrubbs> sinzui, yep, that fixes it for me
<EdwinGrubbs> rockstar, I'll get to your review later
<rockstar> EdwinGrubbs, okay.  I have it playing in ec2 now so that I know the tests pass.  I need to get this on edge tonight though.
<rockstar> (They're demoing it at UDS tomorrow)
<EdwinGrubbs> ah
<EdwinGrubbs> rockstar, r=me
<jtv> danilos: ec2 tests are still running.  Shouldn't be long now, but I don't think I can hold out.
<danilos> jtv, sure, just get it CPed in the morning and it's fine (Bjorn has approved it, so do indicate that to spm)
<jtv> cool, thanks
<jtv> did the loganberry patch fix our generation jobs?
<danilos> jtv, I think it did (I've seen it in the log, but then twistd rotated logs and I can't find it anymore)
<jtv> Would be really, really nice to know that it did :)
<danilos> jtv, it seems the log file for the period is missing
<jtv> The computer hates us.
<danilos> jtv, 2010-05-12 19:27:34+0100 [-] Starting templates build proba-3443818 for lp:php-gettext/proba.
<danilos>  (another try)
<danilos> jtv, now if I only knew how to watch the build
<jtv> danilos: launchpad.net/builders
<danilos> jtv, woohoo, it's working on samarium
 * jtv hugs danilos
<danilos> jtv, https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/samarium
<jtv> Of course my mis-typing it as smarmium doesn't exactly enhance the dignity of this special moment
 * danilos hugs jtv back, now if it also gets a branch and produces a POT file it'll be a very special moment for mankind
<jtv> danilos: what's the project?
<danilos> jtv, php-gettext, I've did it on my project so I can remove the series later :)
<danilos> jtv, branch is from libgnomeui
<danilos> jtv, build is finished
<jtv> danilos: no pots on its queue :(
<danilos> jtv, I think it first needs to get to process-upload step
<jtv> danilos: no idea how long that takes...
<danilos> jtv, something is still not working there
<jtv> The buildd-master logs should have more.  However it's bedtime for me!
 * jtv sneaks off
<danilos> jtv, good night
* EdwinGrubbs changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: EdwinGrubbs || reviewing: - || queue: [] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<EdwinGrubbs> sinzui, review sent
<sinzui> thanks
<thumper> rockstar: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~thumper/launchpad/fix-factory-ids-in-tests/+merge/25037
#launchpad-reviews 2010-05-13
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: - || reviewing: - || queue: [gmb(http://bit.ly/dAaTnb), gmb(http://bit.ly/cUeBk0)] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: - || reviewing: - || queue: [gmb(http://bit.ly/dAaTnb), gmb(http://bit.ly/cUeBk0), gmb(http://bit.ly/cTVRv6)] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<noodles775> jtv: why are you doing slave_status.get('filemap'), rather than get('filemap', None)?
<jtv> noodles775: what would that do for me?
<noodles775> That's where I'm confused - I can see from your test that it works when filemap is not present as a key...
<noodles775> jtv: nm...
<jtv> noodles775: to make sure I understand you correctly...  you're just talking about passing a second parameter to dict.get, right?
<noodles775> None is the default...
<noodles775> r=me
<jtv> noodles775: thanks
 * noodles775 goes back to hacking at UDS.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: - || reviewing: - || queue: [gmb(http://bit.ly/dAaTnb), gmb(http://bit.ly/cUeBk0), gmb(http://bit.ly/cTVRv6), wgrant)] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
* noodles775 changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: - || reviewing: - || queue: [gmb(http://bit.ly/dAaTnb), gmb(http://bit.ly/cUeBk0), gmb(http://bit.ly/cTVRv6), wgrant, noodles775)] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
* noodles775 changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: - || reviewing: - || queue: [gmb(http://bit.ly/cUeBk0), gmb(http://bit.ly/cTVRv6), wgrant, noodles775)] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
* noodles775 changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: - || reviewing: - || queue: [gmb(http://bit.ly/cUeBk0), wgrant, noodles775)] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
* rockstar changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: - || reviewing: - || queue: [gmb(http://bit.ly/cUeBk0)] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
* rockstar changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: rockstar || reviewing: - || queue: [gmb(http://bit.ly/cUeBk0)] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<rockstar> sinzui, can I get you to review the Branches->Code change?
<rockstar> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rockstar/launchpad/branches-code/+merge/25249
<sinzui> yes
<rockstar> sinzui, fank you.
<sinzui> rockstar, I pondered the tooltips in the app menu several times
<sinzui> rockstar, summary = 'The Code Bazaar' vs 'View related code'. look to be different messages for the samething
<sinzui> I doubt there are any tests for the summary because our toolstips are often missing or contradictory
<rockstar> sinzui, "The Code Bazaar" was for code.launchpad.net itself I thought.
<rockstar> So "View related code" for no context doesn't make sense.
<sinzui> rockstar, can project have recipes?
<rockstar> sinzui, project can't, but product can (and does)
<rockstar> sinzui, project may, in the future, but I can't see a sane use case for it.
<sinzui> lib/lp/registry/browser/product.py's summary says branches
<sinzui> Do you want to revise it to 'code', add 'recipes', or ignore it
<rockstar> sinzui, probably ignore it for now.
<rockstar> sinzui, frankly, I didn't even know there WERE summaries until I saw the code.
<rockstar> I think the purpose of the tabs is that they shouldn't need explanation...
<sinzui> rockstar, bug 211117
<mup> Bug #211117: Tooltips on sections don't always show <ui> <launchpad-web:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/211117>
<sinzui> We should have summaries for every case, and they should help the user, not confuse him
<sinzui> rockstar, This bug keeps appear when I listen to user complaints. I have not been able to scope it. I do not know all the places that summaries are missing or wrong
<rockstar> sinzui, yeah, working on the tab stuff, I see why that could be.
<sinzui> You have an opportunity to fix a few. As I said, you could say "Get Nutella crepes at the bazaar" in everyone and no test will break, but at least they will all be consistent.
<rockstar> sinzui, truthfully, I think there was a lot of duplication of code for cases where we only wanted to change a summary for a tab or link to another subdomain.
<rockstar> sinzui, okay, I'm happy to fix those.
<sinzui> r=me. what you have is fine to land. if you see a summary you want to fix, go ahead
<rockstar> sinzui, okay, I'll see if I can fix it.
* rockstar changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: rockstar || reviewing: - || queue: [] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<thumper> rockstar:  I don't like "The Code Bazaar"
<thumper> too esoteric
<rockstar> thumper, I don't either.
<thumper> rockstar: aye
<wgrant> rockstar: Hm, why was I dropped from the queue?
<rockstar> wgrant, because the queue is something managed by the OCR, not by people needing reviews.
<rockstar> wgrant, I've been a stickler about it, and reminded everyone a few weeks back in the reviewer meeting that OCR does not mean "review lackey"  It is the reviewee's job to get a review, not the reviewer's job to just take an existing queue and do it.
<wgrant> rockstar: Perhaps the documentation is lacking.
<wgrant> I cannot find a definition of how OCR works.
<rockstar> wgrant, well, it's mostly a social definition, but one that we've been lacking in letting other people know about.
<rockstar> wgrant, basically, it's just polite to say things like "Can I get into your queue?"
<rockstar> wgrant, basically, it's not the job of the reviewer to go find reviews.  It's the job of the reviewee to find someone to do the review, regardless of whether they use the on call reviewer or not.
<wgrant> rockstar: Yeah, I normally try to do that, except it often fails because there are no reviewers near my timezone (or in this case there was no EU reviewer, and I was at dinner when you appeared)
<rockstar> wgrant, yeah, I understand that.  I'm kinda being a pedant specifically to make the point that reviewees don't just say "Review my patch, bitch!" and it's gets reviewed.  :)
#launchpad-reviews 2010-05-14
* rockstar changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: - || reviewing: - || queue: [] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
* noodles775 changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: - || reviewing: - || queue: [noodles775] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: - || reviewing: - || queue: [noodles775,wgrant] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: - || reviewing: - || queue: [noodles775,wgrant,wgrant] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<wgrant> 07:55:29 < wgrant> rockstar: Hm, why was I dropped from the queue?
<wgrant> Er.
<wgrant> Didn't mean to paste that bit.
* noodles775 changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: - || reviewing: - || queue: [noodles775,wgrant,wgrant, noodles775] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: - || reviewing: - || queue: [noodles775,wgrant,wgrant, noodles775, sinzui, sinzui] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<rockstar> sinzui, might you be around for a quick review?
<rockstar> EdwinGrubbs, maybe you?
<EdwinGrubbs> rockstar, sure
<rockstar> EdwinGrubbs, cool, sending your way now.
<rockstar> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rockstar/launchpad/no-arm-recipe-build/+merge/25364
<rockstar> EdwinGrubbs, ^^
<EdwinGrubbs> rockstar, what code looks at the SourcePackageRecipeBuild.processor and decides whether to use the ARM builder
<rockstar> EdwinGrubbs, it happens when creating the BuildQueue.  One sec.
<rockstar> EdwinGrubbs, see lp.buildmaster.models.buildbase:422
<rockstar> It creates the BuildQueue with processor=specific_job.processor
<rockstar> So what I do is make sure that specific_job.processor points to an actual processor for the distroseries, and is not None.
<rockstar> Using None means "use whatever's available"
<rockstar> Which was safe until we got an ARM builder.
<EdwinGrubbs> rockstar, I guess there are other tests to ensure that the Builder actually checks the processor in the BuildQueue.
<rockstar> EdwinGrubbs, well, I'd assume that as well.  If the builders weren't honoring processor, we'd have a lot more other problems.
<rockstar> EdwinGrubbs, I'm almost sure there are tests, because I remember working on some of them at our Wellington sprint with the soyuz folk.
<wgrant> See lp.buildmaster.tests.test_builder. There's quite a bit of it there.
<wgrant> And yes, if it didn't work then the build farm would explode even more than it did yesterday.
<rockstar> wgrant, :)
<EdwinGrubbs> rockstar, wgrant: how do we know that the distroseries.nominatedarchindep attribute will have x86 as its processor family?
<wgrant> EdwinGrubbs: This whole thing is a hack.
<rockstar> EdwinGrubbs, we don't really, but if the distroseries isn't set up properly, more things would break than just this.
<wgrant> It will be superseded by proper restrictedness checks later.
<rockstar> wgrant, right.  The real solution is in Soyuz's hands.
<wgrant> And yes, I don't think we've worked that out yet. We've discussed a few possibilities.
<EdwinGrubbs> rockstar, wgrant: I guess I don't understand why you don't just return Processor.select(id=1) if it's a hack anyway.
<rockstar> EdwinGrubbs, because we want to make sure we're honoring the distroseries.
<rockstar> EdwinGrubbs, bigjools said I should use it this way.
<rockstar> (And it made sense to use the data already available)
<rockstar> EdwinGrubbs, here's danilo's CP candidate that fixes a similar issue: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~danilo/launchpad/bug-580016/+merge/25293
<EdwinGrubbs> rockstar, so we have different distroseries for ARM?'
<rockstar> EdwinGrubbs, I don't think so, but it's not the default_processor - Also, ARM is really only for OEM ATM.
<EdwinGrubbs> rockstar, well, since it's temporary it should be fine. If we don't have different distroseries for ARM, then I think the property is misleading, because it will always choose x86. My understanding of the problem is that some of the archindep packages really are dependent on the architecture. So, r=me ambivalently.
<rockstar> EdwinGrubbs, we want it to always choose x86 for SourcePackageRecipeBuildJobs
<rockstar> EdwinGrubbs, yeah, it's not really as "archindep" as we say.
<rockstar> EdwinGrubbs, thanks.
<wgrant> EdwinGrubbs: So, we have an armel distro*arch*series in multiple distroseries.
<wgrant> Each distroseries has a set of architectures. These are generally inherited from the series' parent, resulting in the creation of a set of new DASes.
<wgrant> So there are generally several distroarchseries for any particular architecture.
<wgrant> nominatedarchindep is the architecture on which we will build architecture independent package components.
<wgrant> (and we now reuse it for truly architecture-independent builds. but we should probably stop that now that armel is in the picture)
<rockstar> In the case of Lucid, there's no lpia arch series, but there is an ARM arch series
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> We occasionally drop or gain an arch, but they are largely preserved betwen series.
#launchpad-reviews 2010-05-15
 * Sergeo22 Discounts!! Our Special Limited Time Offers Up To May,22!!!New BranD!! Notebooks,Plasma and LCD TV's.Buy your electronic needs at our unique prices. Laptop Sony VAIO® VGN-FW590FFD-575,57$!!!Apple MacBook® Air MC234LL/A-695,27$!!! http://www.elplace.com/
